# 2016 Felt FX Series



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

All new, and ready to rock your world! 

FX Series


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

The new,'threaded bb' Z5 looks mighty nice.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

It is! Wait til you see one in person. Even the best photos don't do the color justice.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

wpcouch said:


> It is! Wait til you see one in person. Even the best photos don't do the color justice.



I wish we could see the alt color.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Z5 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

There is currently only one color offered in the Z5. Are you referring to the Carbon, Fluoro Red? Those are the accent colors.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

wpcouch said:


> There is currently only one color offered in the Z5. Are you referring to the Carbon, Fluoro Red? Those are the accent colors.


Yes, kinda hard to see.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

The red is used pretty sparingly on the Z5. All of the Black accents are actually masked off bare carbon. The bike looks killer in person


----------

